# Tropiclean Tangle Remover versus D mat?



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This was mentioned a while ago but can't find the thread. I know they renamed some of the products and I'm looking at the Tangle Remover (no rinse 0 think this used to be called D mat?) and the D-mat. What's the difference? 

Is the Tangle Remover for dry coats when brushing? Can it be used on wet coats too? Is the D-mat more like a conditioner after shampooing? Does it need to be rinsed or not?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Its the same stuff just the spray bottle de tangle is diluted so it can be left in the coat.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Kendal. So to be sure, the thicker D-mat does need to be rinsed out? 

I guess I could dilute my own D-mat in to a spray bottle to save some pennies then?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It can be or if you dilute it enough you can leave it in. The big bottle is just to consentrat you dilute it to sute what you need be it a wash out conditoner or a leave in. depends on how much consentrate and how much water you use. its a bit hit and miss at first you need to play about to find the concentration that works. im not keen on the leave in as it make to coat greasy to me. so i prefer to use it then wash it out after iv brushed them out.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The D Matt needs to be rinsed of but there was one that didn't need rinsing, I can remember reading in a different thread I found it very time consuming especially when your stressed with a dog that really isn't enjoying being wet ....... But is straight in a puddle, stream etc of their own accord. A groomer recommended a product from Christies I think it was called The Stuff. X


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I bought the d-mat Tangle remover in the spray bottle. Its leave in and I was amazed at how well it worked I've tried other brands and haven't been impressed, but I am with this.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I like the D matt. I spray it on after they have been bathed. I am sure it makes a difference to their coats. I haven't tried the concentrated version though.


----------

